# General > Technical Support >  Recording phone calls

## Frilly881

Does any orger record calls? Can anyone tell me what equipment you use?
After nearly 3 months of struggle with BT "customer service" I wish I had recorded their calls.

----------


## gillsbay

I don't do this but if you do you must inform anyone if you are recording the call.

----------


## dx100uk

sorry no you don't have to inform anyone...

get  a truecall box
best device ever made for landlines

----------


## dx100uk

if you want to simply and cheaply record landline calls then use this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/retell-145M-.../dp/9788067956

dx

----------


## sids

> I don't do this but if you do you must inform anyone if you are recording the call.


Or what?


......

----------


## gillsbay

Sorry, I should have added "if the information is going to be shared with any third party". ie anyone other than the two people having the conversation.

----------


## dx100uk

the question has been asked with regard to a business
there is no legal liability to inform them.

pers calls are another matter but again it depends upon the nature of the call and the subjects discussed.

there is no 'blanket' legislation that states you may not record all your calls
nor anything that states you cannot disclose a calls contents.

dx

----------


## learie

> Does any orger record calls? Can anyone tell me what equipment you use?
> After nearly 3 months of struggle with BT "customer service" I wish I had recorded their calls.


Get Intelligent Recording Call Assist SD Recorder (CALL ASSISTANT SD)

----------

